# Paul Gilbert - REVERSE ICEMAN! OMG!



## Clydefrog (Jan 18, 2008)

This is pretty much one of the COOLEST guitars I've ever seen. WHY DID NO ONE THINK TO REVERSE THE ICEMAN LIKE THAT BEFORE?

I HAVE to have it now.


----------



## Trespass (Jan 18, 2008)

Lol, forget Vai's monkey grip. That thing looks like it'd be fun to swing around by the upper horn.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 18, 2008)

Those do look badass. i like the modified PGM301 a lot too.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 18, 2008)

I saw him use the korina one with Uli Jon Roth in a video on youtube.


----------



## Ancestor (Jan 18, 2008)

"... and I stuffed a bunch of foam in there..." Ha!!


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Jan 18, 2008)

Dude, that's so fuckin awesome. I want Korina HS reverse Iceman. I totally thought of reverse angling the single coil pickups too.

For the modded PGM -- single coils = , old neck joint = 

If he wants better tone from more mass in the neck, somebody tell him to get an 8 string. Huge ass hunk of wood there.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 18, 2008)

It looks cool!

lol, Paul is such a cool guy (pedals kept buzzing, lol)


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 18, 2008)

That white PGM301 and the first reverse iceman looked sweet.


----------



## tonyhell (Jan 18, 2008)

vk


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 18, 2008)

2% smaller  He forgot the painted neck, the PGM301 I played was fucking amazing, it was heavy as shit too which surprised me for a basswood guitar.

paul rules  I love him, but fuck he's married


----------



## Michael (Jan 18, 2008)

That single coil one sounds sweet.


----------



## Codyyy (Jan 18, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> paul rules  I love him, but fuck he's married



And she's in the band


----------



## the.godfather (Jan 18, 2008)

The reversed iceman guitars are sweet. The single coil one sounds absolutely amazing. Someone over on Jemsite emailed DiMarzio and asked what pickups were in for those who want to know, and they are Blue Velvets. I can't see them ever being released to the public though. But we'll see. 

The dude is so cool when you meet him too. He's just a totally normal guy, he's like one of your friends. Plus he's always willing to sign anything/everything you have!


----------



## Clydefrog (Jan 18, 2008)

Blue Velvets are already out on the market. Have been for some time


----------



## swedenuck (Jan 18, 2008)

Clydefrog said:


> Blue Velvets are already out on the market. Have been for some time



Yuppers


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 18, 2008)

"I don't know why that makes me happy."

 fucking awesome.


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 18, 2008)

Gilbert is awesome! I love that new PGM, hope it does make the signature line. Then with a respray and a pickguard, you can have a RGR550DY. 

Reverse Iceman's upper fret access is awesome too.


----------



## Alpo (Jan 18, 2008)

Gilbert is the coolest dude on the planet.  Those guitars are pretty damn sweet, I love the korina Reverse Iceman.


----------



## HamBungler (Jan 18, 2008)

That's freakin' awesome, reminds me a bit of a RIC and an Avenger, but cooler.


----------



## amonb (Jan 18, 2008)

Alpo said:


> Gilbert is the coolest dude on the planet.  Those guitars are pretty damn sweet



 



Since it's Ibanez, we will NEVER see one of these in production


----------



## Apophis (Jan 18, 2008)

Great


----------



## darren (Jan 18, 2008)

Heh. "Aside from being a completely custom guitar that Ibanez made for me, it's totally stock!"


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 18, 2008)

The Reverse Iceman with single coils makes me think of the ESP Japan signature models  But it's awesome


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 18, 2008)

Paulo  

Awesome guitarist, sweet guitars, nice guy


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2008)

Those oversized headstocks they use on the Iceman are totally begging for 2 extra tuning machines on them...


----------



## DomitianX (Jan 18, 2008)

I never knew about the foam trick. Thats a pretty cool idea. Can anyone vouch that it works?


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2008)

That looks so weird.


----------



## Groff (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks like my avenger.

If Ibanez made an iceman like that, but NOT inverted (meaning, they'd keep the extra cut out on the top) I think i'd like it more than a regular Iceman.


----------



## SeanC (Jan 18, 2008)

Man that looks pretty slick. Way better than the regular iceman.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 18, 2008)

Paul Gilbert is made out of win.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 18, 2008)

that upper horn reminds me of the manne taos

[edit]
yeah the foam trick works. helps prevent vibrations which cause microphonics



levelhead86 said:


> Those oversized headstocks they use on the Iceman are totally begging for 2 extra tuning machines on them...



i think an 8 string iceman would rock




the more i look at it, the more it looks like the 7 string baritone i designed too


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 18, 2008)

Found the video of Paul with the Korina S/S/S one. Also, Uli Jon Roth FTW!


----------



## amonb (Jan 18, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> Found the video of Paul with the Korina S/S/S one. Also, Uli Jon Roth FTW!




Oh shit yes!!!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 19, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> i think an 8 string iceman would rock



http://img474.imageshack.us/img474/7408/ic2228mockupel6.jpg



also, anyone remember seeing an Ibanez Destroyer mixed with an iceman?

like it was a destroyer, but had that "snippet" on the end, and the curly lower horn... it was deadly sexy!


----------



## amonb (Jan 19, 2008)

Well done man! Nice mock-up!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 19, 2008)

hehe, it´s from the 8 string mockups i did a looooong time ago, i posted them in the ERG section last year or something like that


----------



## Memq (Jan 19, 2008)

what do you think about this one?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 19, 2008)

it looks pretty sweet, but i think that either the lower horn on that one is too large, compared to the one he´s got in the video, or it just doesen´t go with the 8 strings... something about the 6 strings on the reversed iceman that makes the body look so large in a weird way, and that´s why it´s so damn cool


----------



## Apophis (Jan 19, 2008)

great vid and awesome mockups


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jan 19, 2008)

news from Hosono on jemsite...
New Ibanez PGM & Ibanez AT Mr. Hosono ? - Jemsite
maybe they'll release for real the reverse iceman


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 19, 2008)

HOLY HOT DAMN


----------

